
Crony Beliefs - WalterSear
http://mindblog.dericbownds.net/2017/03/crony-beliefs.html
======
WalterSear
I posted this summary, instead of the actual article, because the original is
quite wordy, and a summary seemed more useful for an initial read.

Here's the article, fwiw:

[http://www.meltingasphalt.com/crony-
beliefs/](http://www.meltingasphalt.com/crony-beliefs/)

